# How to bridge 2 routers.



## Grnfinger (Aug 7, 2011)

I have my main connection coming in to the house in the basement.
The coax connects to the modem, modem to router, router to PC's.
We have a spare bedroom on the third floor that is going to be my office. My board is full with no free slots for a wifi card so my plan is to use the spare wifi router and bridge it with my router in the basement. This way I can avoid messy cables running along the baseboards and things like this.

How can I do this without pulling all my hair out in the process?

I currently have 10mbit pipe
SMC8040 Modem/Gateway
Linksys WRT54G running DD-WRT ( latest firmware)

and plan to use a D-link WBR-1310 to bridge with

Anyone do this before and can offer advice, I know a little but no clue what to set in router number 2 so it will connect with router 1


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 7, 2011)

after some research it appears I need to use the DLink as the first router and the Linksys with DD-WRT as the bridge.

Changing the hardware around now, the setup page in DD-WRT is going to be a bit confusing and is someone could shed some light on that..

I dont run a DHCP server I hard code my IP's so this is where I get lost.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Image:Standard_bridge_large.jpg
or http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Client_Bridged


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2011)

That will tell you how to configure the DD-WRT router.  Having DHCP off shouldn't matter, you configure your IPs on the second set of computer the same way you do on the first, with the default gateway set as the primary router exactly like all the rest of your computers.

Edit: Damn, beat by a minute.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 13, 2011)

after a bit of cursing I have finally bridged the routers and I have internet upstairs now.

Thanks again guys for your help, everything is working smooth


----------

